# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Would you like to see new smileys for the bawx?

## Watcher

Like the title says and to begin with this one

In memories to hackerlol
RIP

----------


## Poopzoor

HELLYEAH

RIP hackerlol  :Frown:

----------


## hackerlol

******* Watcher......

----------


## Kaizuken

Who is hackerlol ?

----------


## Poopzoor

> ******* Watcher......


Exactly hackerlol!
By all those stars... you mean super star Watcher right?

----------


## Dante

Haha... had to log in to say that this is funny as hell. ^0^

----------


## ImogenOC

Oh hell thats an ugly smiley.

----------


## jimmyamd

yes be funny as hell =]

----------


## bestBotter

Hell yeah! I'd love to see them there!

----------

